# Colors do not print correctly on Acrorip 9.03



## turbion (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi all
I purchased a modified dtg printer from the Epson P600 last week.
I use Acrorip 9.03, ink is Image Armor and pretreatment the same
All good and beautiful until I began to print.
To my surprise, the colors on my shirt had absolutely nothing to do with what I had on the screen.
In the pictures i have attached, i put a few stickers near the print, to illustrate the major color difference.
The drawings are made at at least 300 dpi.
I tried RGB, CMYK, and only minor differences resulted.
After many failed prints I said to try with some picture on the internet. To my surprise the result was unexpectedly good.
The only logical conclusion would be that somewhere something does not work well in my software but I do not understand what.
The images have the correct profiles, I have no conflicts in photoshop and so on.
Any thought or advice on this issue is more than welcome.
Thank you
https://imgur.com/a/bRrWSnk


----------



## turbion (Mar 31, 2019)

Here are the pictures:

https://i.imgur.com/r5nvwua.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/gOmiEXh.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/sSbH4em.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/fhpyKhU.jpg


----------

